#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in UK - Study abroad in UK - MS in UK >  >  University of Kent, UK Invites Applications for Postgraduate Scholarships 2013

## Engineering_Updates

University of Kent, UK invites applications for Postgraduate Scholarships 2013 offered at School of Engineering and Digital Arts. 

Scholarship Details: 
Scholarship payments vary from a one-off payment of a few hundred pounds to tuition fees at the home rate and/or maintenance payments at the same rate as the UK Research Councils (13,590 per annum in the 2012-13 academic year). Scholarships will be offered for one year in the first instance, renewable for a maximum of three years subject to satisfactory academic performance. 

Eligibility Criteria: 

Candidates must hold a good honours degree (First or 2i) or a masters degree at merit or distinction in a relevant subject or equivalent. Scholarships are available to UK, EU and overseas postgraduate research students. 

How to Apply: 

To be eligible for these Scholarships, candidates must make a formal application for postgraduate research study at the University of Kent. Applications to the University can be made online. 

Application deadline:  Thursday, January 31, 2013. 

For more details: http://www.kent.ac.uk/scholarships/p...ental/EDA.html





  Similar Threads: Applications invited by University of Oslo, Norway ISS Scholarships 2013-14 Applications invited for International Scholarships 2013 by University of Westminster Applications invited for MBA Regional Scholarships 2013 by Lancaster University, UK Applications invited for Bielefeld University, Germany for Start-up Scholarships 2013 SMLC Postgraduate Bursaries 2013-14 Applications invited by University of Leeds, UK

----------

